# opeřit



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem!
Prosim vás, co znamená sloveso - opeřit - když se mluví o droze?
Děkuju moc,
Laura


----------



## werrr

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj všem!
> Prosím vás, co znamená sloveso - opeřit - když se mluví o droze?
> Děkuju moc,
> Laura


Těžko říci, ale asi to souvisí s tím, že peří je slangový výraz pro pervitin. Jak zní celá věta?


----------



## Jana337

werrr said:


> Těžko říci, ale asi to souvisí s tím, že peří je slangový výraz pro pervitin.


To jsem vůbec nevěděla! 

Já znám "opeřit se" jenom jako slangový výraz pro "přijít k penězům".

Taky se těším na celou větu.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ahoj a děkuju. Tak celá věta: "Jatek brzy získal určitou oblibu u heroinových koster z pasáží Nurreillu, to když je na Vladimirovu přímluvu seznámil se svým preparatem. Jistěže je to dobrý, to by vopeřilo i tu tvou dogu..."
Taky nerozumím výrazu "u heroinových koster"...
Slovo pervitin taky nenajdu na slovník
čau,
Laura


----------



## werrr

parolearruffate said:


> Ahoj a děkuju. Tak celá věta: "Jatek brzy získal určitou oblibu u heroinových koster z pasáží Nurreillu, to když je na Vladimirovu přímluvu seznámil se svým preparatem. Jistěže je to dobrý, to by vopeřilo i tu tvou dogu..."
> Taky nerozumím výrazu "u heroinových koster"...
> Slovo pervitin taky nenajdu ve slovníku
> čau,
> Laura


Pervitin je obchodní název pro metamfetamin, je to typická česká droga.

"Heroinový" je přídavné jméno odvozené od drogy "heroin", tu už snad znáš.

Kostra je skeleton, v tomto případě to znamená hubený (vyzáblý) člověk. "Heroinová kostra" je tedy možné přepsat například jako "vyhublý narkoman".

A zpátky k "opeřit" - přiznám se, že nevím. Asi to je přenesený popis pro silnou dávku, ale opravdu nechápu, jak se může doga takto opeřit.


----------



## Jana337

Já taky nevím.

Chabý pokus: opeřit ~ dát křídla ~ uvést do silného transu = změna stavu vědomí, extáze, pocit beztíže, jako by člověk (doga???) měl křídla.

Jana


----------



## werrr

Teď mne ještě napadlo, jestli tam není "vopařilo". "Opařit" se někdy používá ve smyslu "překvapit".

Jinak "opeřit se" může ještě znamenat "vyrůst" nebo "dospět" (= stát se dospělým), ale to tady vůbec nesedí.


----------



## parolearruffate

děkuju moc. Budu to nějak řešit.
Čau,
Laura


----------

